# Raw Eggs



## musclePer (Sep 14, 2003)

For breakfast I usually eat 8 egg whites with 3 yolks scrambled together.  I cook them in a pan with olive oil.  The reason I am saying this is that i want to know what people think about consuming the eggs raw instead of cooking them, is this good bad does anyone do it cause it takes so long to chew the egg i want to eat them faster.  Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2003)

you'd be risking salmonella poisoning eating them raw, so not a good idea.


----------



## starscream (Sep 15, 2003)

takes so long to chew?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Somebody has watched Rocky one too many times.  Raw eggs not healty.  Just as Prince said "salmonella poisoning eating them raw"


----------



## Skib (Sep 15, 2003)

i think a more appropriate question would be why the hell would you want to eat your eggs raw? they can't taste good that way


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

One word....Samenella.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

1/300,000 eggs contains salmonella.

I tried awhile back finding evidence of poor absorbtion of raw eggs but could find NOTHING, then I discovered the raw food movement. So anyhow, can someone post something on raw egg protein absorbtion negative or positive?

I believe it was Mercola who said raw eggs are just fine  and likewise where I got the above statistic from.


----------



## trinsdad (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/13/eggs.htm


http://www.mercola.com/2003/feb/5/eggs_salmonella.htm


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like my brain added a zero 


> Eggs generally are one of the most allergic foods that are eaten, but I believe this is because they are cooked. If one consumes the eggs in their raw state the incidence of egg allergy virtually disappears. Heating the egg protein actually changes its chemical shape, and the distortion can easily lead to allergies.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trinsdad (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Mudge...what do you think about low heat cooking of the egg?  I pan cook my eggs in coconut oil low heat..very low heat with another pan over the eggs to steam the top.

I was hoping not to ruin the protein structure of the egg?   Any advice around about low heat cooking and eggs?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2003)

I have heard of people scalding the outside of meats, but when it comes to the egg when it "turns white" is when the proteins are unraveling is my understanding...


----------



## trinsdad (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh crap....

Dr. Mercola suggested to put them in my Raw Veggie juices.  At the moment I cant even get myself to Juice in the morning since I loved my bacon and eggs so much. (Anabolic Diet Dr. Maru DiPascale)


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2003)

Dr. Mario DiPascale I think? Haven't read any of his books though 

Heck I even want to remember D. Pascal but I dunno.


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 17, 2003)

How about gulping an egg beaters carton?


----------



## trinsdad (Sep 18, 2003)

lol Dr. Maru ... yeah its Mario sorry 

Intersting read..but when your fat..its very scary to think that  you burn fat AND get healthy the way he has you eat.

I dont know..I certainly am not burining as fast as I wanted however it IS coming off slowly.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2003)

For me I lose best as far as I can tell, on pretty low fat, low carbs, high protein. I am eating chicken breast and brown rice, and I have olive oil in my shakes now and again and this is whats working best for me.

However I will admit that previously most of my fats was from turkey burgers, i.e. saturated, so who knows. I just use what works and I admit I am not a total scientific diet geek, so I am not doing things to the T like someone who knows more about the stuff


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How about gulping an egg beaters carton?




i drank 2 cups once   

i heard that youre more likely to get salmonella from the egg shells than the eggs themselves.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 19, 2003)

The membrane inside is supposed to be a barrier but I am sure stuff gets through, who knows how effective it is.


----------



## musclePer (Sep 19, 2003)

Well I drank two whole eggs in my Muscle Milk last night b4 bed and the moment I woke up i was on the can.  It was horrible it took three trips to get the eggs out of me I believe so even if the protein is obsorbed better its not worth the time i put in in the bathroom.


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by musclePer *_
> Well I drank two whole eggs in my Muscle Milk last night b4 bed and the moment I woke up i was on the can.  It was horrible it took three trips to get the eggs out of me I believe so even if the protein is obsorbed better its not worth the time i put in in the bathroom.



well either you got stuck with the lucky 1/30,000 eggs or your seeing this effect from something else--eggs arent laxatives and wont make you go to the bathroom anymore at all.


----------



## sentricyphen (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> The membrane inside is supposed to be a barrier but I am sure stuff gets through, who knows how effective it is.



i thought it was actually just from people touching them... but on second thought id hope a machine touches them instead.

thats the only reason you can get it from fruit...


----------



## ogabott (Sep 25, 2003)

i eat eggs raw, never got sick yet.   Doesnt taste good, but you do feel like Rocky- in a way.


----------



## LIgymrat (May 8, 2004)

*Raw Eggs !!!!!!!*

O.K. here is the fact, after a hell of a lot of research, and talking with a friend who is a pediatrician.  The yolk and white, seem not to be the problem. It's the outer shell that carries the potential salmonella bacteria. So the best to avoid is to wash the eggs (Literally handwashing with antibacterial dishwashing soap and cold water ) if you use hot the egg will crack. you must  cook eggs, if found in container cracked look well because the bacteria may have seeped into the egg at taht point.The soap will wash away most of any bacteria. I wash two or three dozen jumbos at one time. put them in a steel bowl for use. The fact I recieved is that unless you are immune defective ie: HIV+ , have cancer or any other immuno-deficient disease , the worse thing you'll get is bad cramps and you get the rest.  take aciddophilus and in a few hours you'll see relief.  So far, I consume eight whole jumbos in the morning and eight at night. I put them in a shaker container add two splenda and a little water or light cream ( drop or two) shake and drink up.  really not bad. Not bad for 64 grams of protien each time. plus enzymes and vitamins.  I do take extra biotin during the day in case, (avidin) the enzyme that, may or may not inhibit biotin absorption during that shake/meal.  I  too, know what you mean about chewing as a lifter , being a grazer can make you feel like all your doing is eating 24/7 , co-workers and friends tease me like hell.. they call me Jonnysaurus Rex, I dont bring lunch , I bring food for small countries. Hey got to do what I have to , find a way to keep muscles fed.. So Chief there you go .. Hope this helps ...More Power to You. Eat, Drink and Tomorrow We Grow..  Peace.  LIgymrat.... Later


----------



## V Player (May 8, 2004)

With 100% pasturized liquid eggwhites from the grocery store you dont have to worry about salmonella if you dont want to cook them. So you can stop worrying about the above headaches and what ifs.

They are totaly tasteless too, unless you cook them. I just dunk them into my morning shake. You cant beat it.


----------



## LIgymrat (May 9, 2004)

*True !!!!!*

But the cost factor is a hell of a lot less, plus the additives on the label could potentially be allergic to a lot of people. And , you miss the enzymes and vitamins important in strength training. Shortcuts , are great if they benefeit your goals. Unless funds are of no problem the cost of a weight lifters diet,  is hell of a lot on the high side.


----------



## Premo55 (May 9, 2004)

The Anabolic diet is crazy, and the fact that it works really boggles the mind. I've seen one of my boys go through it, and his grocery list would make most bodybuilders laugh, but he was in better condition than most people I've seen on 'clean' diets. I would do the diet, but he told me that getting into the depth of ketosis required for the diet is really quite painful, and having eaten clean for my entire training life I am apprehensive about the dietary demands.

Peace.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Looks like my brain added a zero
> 
> Eggs generally are one of the most allergic foods that are eaten, but I believe this is because they are cooked. If one consumes the eggs in their raw state the incidence of egg allergy virtually disappears. Heating the egg protein actually changes its chemical shape, and the distortion can easily lead to allergies.


Mudge,
Didn't you get this quote just come from my post the other day ?
That was my exact message I just posted in another egg thread.
I just thought it looked familiar  You didn't see the copy right mark?


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 1/300,000 eggs contains salmonella.
> 
> I tried awhile back finding evidence of poor absorbtion of raw eggs but could find NOTHING, then I discovered the raw food movement. So anyhow, can someone post something on raw egg protein absorbtion negative or positive?
> 
> I believe it was Mercola who said raw eggs are just fine  and likewise where I got the above statistic from.


Mudge,

The calculation should be 1/30,000 eggs contain Salmonella,  not 300,000.
Not quit as great of odds, but still not bad .


----------

